# Reluctant and Moody Tranlieanum



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 17, 2021)

So, this plant is testing my patience more than I realized. 

Not only have I waited since early October when the teenie buds were spotted (never mind it skipping a year of blooming), it has decided to keep the first flower semi-opened for a week, worrying me. 

Finally today it cracked slightly more open to show the staminode, still not fully open. I just want to scream lol.








How long must I wait??  Maybe he's just trying to coordinate with the other two buds... hmmm.

At least the flower is dark with brilliant emerald green umbo on the staminode!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 17, 2021)

Excellent pics.
Sometimes it just seems they have a mind of their own..


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2021)

its just sad!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 17, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> its just sad!


Maybe depression and needs a lithium lift?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 17, 2021)

That's tranlienianum for ya.


----------



## troy (Jan 17, 2021)

maybe a cal/mag boost..


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 17, 2021)

troy said:


> maybe a cal/mag boost..


They are so well fed already though. Look at the leaves. That's why I say moody lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 17, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> That's tranlienianum for ya.


My first time blooming this species so new learning curve ball lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 17, 2021)

That's just how they are, in my experience. Opening happens in suuuper slow motion.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 18, 2021)

Leslie, can't remember that blossoming out of my P. tranlienianum took sooooo much time.....but you and I, we both know, sometimes your remembrance plays tricks with you.


----------



## Hien (Jan 18, 2021)

so far to this point, none of the tranlienianum I growed ever rebloom , so the fact that you are blooming one is an accomplishment .


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So, this plant is testing my patience more than I realized.
> .....



funny thread... separate topic about your first photo...

am i seeing one of Glenn Deckers' micranthums in bud in the bottom left corner?... if so, is that your first flowering ?... i have a couple from that same collection also and hoping to see see some flowers this year..


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 18, 2021)

troy said:


> maybe a cal/mag boost..


This was exactly my thought!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So, this plant is testing my patience more than I realized.
> 
> It is a fantastically colored one. I’m confused; you have seen this plant bloom before? Or no? Wondering what that dorsal looked like before. Also wondering about your temps/air flow right where the plant is?


----------



## masaccio (Jan 18, 2021)

It's a superstar. Imagine unexpectedly coming across that in natural habitat.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> funny thread... separate topic about your first photo...
> 
> am i seeing one of Glenn Deckers' micranthums in bud in the bottom left corner?... if so, is that your first flowering ?... i have a couple from that same collection also and hoping to see see some flowers this year..


These are actually x fanaticums from Sam, still on strike lol. Actually 3 of them, plus a lonely vietnamense with them in the tray.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> This was exactly my thought!


They get fed twice a month with CaMg at 450 ppm and pH 5.8.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2021)

I bought plant in bloom lol. Sorry re confusion. Dorsal was normal then (2 years ago).

The area has gentle air flow 24-7 with winter T range of 25C days and 13-16C nights. The humidity range is 30-60% depends when I spray. A window 2 feet away with cool wind slightly open all day.

Under those conditions, all the cool paphs like charlesworthii, coccineum, fairrieanums, henryanums, villosums etc open flowers normally. See pic below today with all the gang:




So that's why I think he's just moody lol.


----------



## werner.freitag (Jan 18, 2021)

Leslie, its a nice one !

And as said before, mine was developing bud and flower very slowly, too, under natural light.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> That's just how they are, in my experience. Opening happens in suuuper slow motion.


Thanks for the advice from Tnyr and Werner attesting to the slow bud formation of this cute species. 

And Hien, I thought that it would never bloom as it skipped a year. So I'm grateful that it threw 3 buds out. 

And thanks everyone for the kind advice to nurture these buds along.


----------



## blondie (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice I have yet to bloom this species at all


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2021)

zzz..Dr. Leslie complains about everything, and when he says "we're all going to go dancing", forget it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2021)

NYEric said:


> zzz..Dr. Leslie complains about everything, and when he says "we're all going to go dancing", forget it!


When I say we go dancing, I'm dragging you with me Eric lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2021)

Today, he's looking upset lol that we have been gossiping about him:







Maybe pensive?


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 22, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> These are actually x fanaticums from Sam, still on strike lol. Actually 3 of them, plus a lonely vietnamense with them in the tray.



i was referring to this - can't quite tell from the little bit of foliage visible...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 22, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> i was referring to this - can't quite tell from the little bit of foliage visible...
> View attachment 24914


That one is a vietnamense from Piping Rock, a little guy. The others around him are x fanaticums. 

If you look behind the tranlienianum, you will see the larger vietnamenses on back right.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

So today I stacked the flower and it looks better. The dorsal seems to be expanding. Still wonky lol.









The green umbo is so cool. I'm calling him 'Cyclops' .

Let's see what the other two buds might do.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2021)

Reminds me quite a bit of my AM clone. It too opens in super slow motion, but then.......


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow that was my favorite one in the awards ('Minion #12)! Thanks for reminding me the reason why I looked for one with a green umbo. It was because of your flower lol.

Hopefully I can secure a division from you in the future.

So to confirm, the dorsal on yours also took a while to open up to natural incurve turret position?

Also #12 means you had others?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2021)

It was the twelfth plant in my collection at the time, as I had just started growing again after ending a bad relationship with someone who pressured me into giving it up. It lives with my friend, Tyler, in CA now, along with most of my other awarded stud plants that got too big for a bedroom lol.

And yes, the dorsal took quite a while to lift. I suspect the other flowers will nearly be clones of minion.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> It was the twelfth plant in my collection at the time, as I had just started growing again after ending a bad relationship with someone who pressured me into giving it up. It lives with my friend, Tyler, in CA now, along with most of my other awarded stud plants that got too big for a bedroom lol.
> 
> And yes, the dorsal took quite a while to lift. I suspect the other flowers will nearly be clones of minion.


It is never a good sign for a partner when they try to separate orchids from you. It's like tearing your soul apart. No one but other orchidophiles can truly understand that pain. 

I hope the plants are doing well in their foster home. Will you be getting divisions back now that you have cast away the reason you gave them away? 

Also are you restarting indoor growing or greenhouse?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh, that was a long time ago. I gave Tyler my stud plants of my own free will. He simply has more room than me...well...he did lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

'Did' as in had space or had plants? 

I hope the plants are happy and thriving with him.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 8, 2021)

So the second flower finally opened! This one looks more normal lol.


----------



## masaccio (Feb 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So today I stacked the flower and it looks better. The dorsal seems to be expanding. Still wonky lol.
> The green umbo is so cool. I'm calling him 'Cyclops' .
> Let's see what the other two buds might do.



Love the name 'Cyclops' for that one!


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2021)

beautiful jungle!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 10, 2021)

Today I notice that the first older wonky flower started to age into a maroon red! How interesting. I wonder if some of the reddish ones we see are because they were older flowers?







Compare with the second fresher bloom (time difference of about 3 weeks):


----------



## masaccio (Feb 10, 2021)

Justin said:


> beautiful jungle!


I wish I'd said that. It's what I felt but didn't have the words. I can't imagine what it would be like to keep all of those diverse orchids happy at the same time and in the same place. I'd like to be a fly on the wall and just observe a week in the life of Dr. Leslie.


----------



## masaccio (Feb 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Today I notice that the first older wonky flower started to age into a maroon red! How interesting. 8 wonder if some of the reddish ones we see are because they were older flowers?



Falling completely for this species.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 10, 2021)

masaccio said:


> I wish I'd said that. It's what I felt but didn't have the words. I can't imagine what it would be like to keep all of those diverse orchids happy at the same time and in the same place. I'd like to be a fly on the wall and just observe a week in the life of Dr. Leslie.


Thanks Masaccio . 

It feels like a jungle sometimes with all these plants from different continents growing in each sectional microclimate zones at my place. Each shelf has their own temperature and humidity range. 

By the balcony door, left, the lower shelf can go to 13.5C nights while the shelf above maintains 18C nights, a mere 2 feet above! The lower shelf is where all the cool paphs go (like this tranlienianum and villosums as well as Hercules goes). The warm shelf above is where all the novelty phals go (like Panda).

On the other side of the balcony door (right), the nights on the coldest nights (like tonight at minus 14C), usually keeps at 16-17C. The catts are here like the labiata, trianae and warneri (warneri on the warm end further from door). Above shelf has 18C nights, so my warmer minicatts like Gene Crocker and araguaiensis are gleefully growing. 

The top shelf of my main area is 22C nights all year (great for the leucochilums and exuls). This area saved the hot loving paphs.

Of course the winerium is my proudest achievement to grow thriving cuthbersoniis! It is always 12C at night and 22C in daytime, with 98% humidity throughout the year. 

In essence I can find a zone in my area where any (well most lol) orchid can grow with their specific requirements. As long as space doesn't run out, I can fit a new one(s) in lol.

So as you can see, my little piece of jungle is my slice of heaven. 

My favorite line to my critics:

'In my defense, I was left unsupervised'. 



PS as a fly, you must be aware the nicotinic residues that may endanger your state of affairs !


----------



## masaccio (Feb 11, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> PS as a fly, you must be aware the nicotinic residues that may endanger your state of affairs !


Great post, thank you! I was a goner the first time I saw cool-growing orchidariums with cuthbertsoniis and masdevallias at the NYC International Orchid Show - back before 9/11 when they were held at the Winter Garden. I'm designing an artificial light table for my downstairs playroom at the moment. 73 x 40 with portable tracklight spots. I think I'm going to use it for cattleyas, but an orchidarium for true cool growing species is in the back of my mind, nagging me. What a playground that would be! 
I don't have the true visual scope of your growing space, but I'm getting that it's far more expansive (and customized) that I imagined. Cudos to you, from a comparative dilettante. (Thanks to my parents, I'm relatively nicotine tolerant)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2021)

masaccio said:


> Great post, thank you! I was a goner the first time I saw cool-growing orchidariums with cuthbertsoniis and masdevallias at the NYC International Orchid Show - back before 9/11 when they were held at the Winter Garden. I'm designing an artificial light table for my downstairs playroom at the moment. 73 x 40 with portable tracklight spots. I think I'm going to use it for cattleyas, but an orchidarium for true cool growing species is in the back of my mind, nagging me. What a playground that would be!
> I don't have the true visual scope of your growing space, but I'm getting that it's far more expansive (and customized) that I imagined. Cudos to you, from a comparative dilettante. (Thanks to my parents, I'm relatively nicotine tolerant)


If you have the heart and passion, anything is possible! You never know what is humanly achievable until you dip your feet into the intricate maze of creating your growing space with specific ecological niche, especially one that can harbor the cool growers that you crave. In the words of Nelson Mandela who said "It always seems impossible until it's done'! Dilettante or not.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

The third bud is finally fully opened now. Too bad the first flower decided to retire, or else we would get a triplet portrait.

Basking in the sun mid day. What a life!









Will self this with a flask sibling from a friend within the week. More green eyed cyclops babies!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 26, 2021)

That's seems like a heavy dose of Calmag. Do you feed all your plants like that Dr?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> That's seems like a heavy dose of Calmag. Do you feed all your plants like that Dr?


No I feed CaMg maybe once a month only. The rest I rotate K-lite and fish emulsion, sometimes foliar feed.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 26, 2021)

Ended up being gorgeous. Could be Minion's twin, really. What's the NS? Minion got up to around 8cm.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Ended up being gorgeous. Could be Minion's twin, really. What's the NS? Minion got up to around 8cm.


That's a big compliment Tony, thanks. I'll measure the NS tomorrow but I think it's about that as well.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 27, 2021)

Here are the measurements:

Natural spread 8 cm
Vertical height 9.5 cm
Dorsal sepal 5 cm W x 5 cm L
Petals 4.5 cm L x 1.2 cm W
Pouch 3 cm W x 4.5 cm L

I think it's close to Minion.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 27, 2021)

I have to ask, is CaMg different from CalMag?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 27, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> I have to ask, is CaMg different from CalMag?


Sorry, it's the same.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 27, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Here are the measurements:
> 
> Natural spread 8 cm
> Vertical height 9.5 cm
> ...


Bigger than when it was awarded, but about the same size as it blooms as an adult. Shame there's no judging :-(


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 27, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Bigger than when it was awarded, but about the same size as it blooms as an adult. Shame there's no judging :-(


Was Minion from Taiwan breeding too? I think you said you grew out a flask?


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you!. Incredible blooms!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 28, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Was Minion from Taiwan breeding too? I think you said you grew out a flask?


I got it from Parkside before they closed as an unbloomed adult. It was Miao Hua something or other x sib. I collaborated with Woodstream to do an outcross to one of Bill's awarded clones, those are the flasklings I'm growing out.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 28, 2021)

Cool! 

Maybe next generation with outcross our two lines.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Long lasting flowers! Still going strong:


----------

